# 2006 Western U.S. reviews



## JeffV (Jan 8, 2006)

Posted Jan 7
Arroyo Roble
Premiere Vacation Club at Varsity Clubs of America
Sheraton's Desert Oasis
Pine Acres Lodge
Powell Place
Monarch Grand Vacations -Cancun Resort 
Shell Vacation Club at Desert Rose
Summer Bay Las Vegas
WorldMark at Running Y

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## trafficmaven (Jan 13, 2006)

*Link/password?*

How do I access the link? It's asking for a password and when I try my password it won't work. thank you!    
Beverly Cloer
outytoon@msn.com


----------



## JeffV (Jan 13, 2006)

Look here for password help.
http://www.tug2.net/faq.htm#passwords


			
				trafficmaven said:
			
		

> How do I access the link? It's asking for a password and when I try my password it won't work. thank you!
> Beverly Cloer
> outytoon@msn.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 13, 2006)

trafficmaven said:
			
		

> How do I access the link? It's asking for a password and when I try my password it won't work. thank you!
> Beverly Cloer
> outytoon@msn.com


Reviews are for members.  Here is help page for password usage.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 14, 2006)

*New reviews posted Jan 14*

Premiere Vacation Club at Rancho Mañana Resort
Grand Pacific Palisades
Red Wolf Squaw Valley
San Luis Bay Inn
Rams Horn Village
Pend Oreille Shores
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Flamingo Hilton
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Las Vegas Hilton
Ridge Tahoe
Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Las Vegas Strip

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Jan 22, 2006)

*New reviews as of Jan 22*

I have been looking for a way to post new reviews here. This is the best I have found so far.  Does it work for you?  Please post your thoughts, good or bad. Thanks.
1 	Edgelake Beach Club
North America, USA, CA, Tahoe Vista	0746	
Gold Crown Resort  	 	8.50 (1)	Days (003)
2 	Coronado Beach Resort
North America, USA, CA, Coronado	2885	
Gold Crown Resort   	 	9.00 (1)	Days (003)
3 	Arroyo Roble Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Sedona	5172	
Gold Crown Resort 	 	9.17 (3)	Days (005)
4 	Marriott's Desert Springs Villas
North America, USA, CA, Palm Desert	2099 MDS,MPD	 	
Resort of International Distinction	Five Star Resort 9.20 (5)	Days (006)
5 	Cibola Vista Resort and Spa
North America, USA, AZ, Peoria	CIR	 	9.00 (1)	Days (007)
6 	Grand Lodge Crested Butte
US Western, USA, Colorado, Mount Crested Butte 	7631	 	 	 	 	
RCI Points  	3.50 (1)	Days (007)


----------



## funtime (Jan 22, 2006)

*Great job Jeff!*

Jeff, you are doing a terrific job in posting these reviews in a very accessible format.  I love being able to scroll down for the last six months or so and see all the new reviews.  Good work and THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO!!  Funtime


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Thanks*

Great job!  Wondering job.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks Jeff. You're doing a great job!


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2006)

Jeff, I always check your new reviews thread on the Western board -- your effort is much appreciated.  I personally only need to see the names of the resorts reviewed to decide whether to read the detailed reviews; the numerical score and other information you added in the most recent entry on this thread is not necessary.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 22, 2006)

Really appreciate the notice on new reviews.  Thanks.

Anne


----------



## JeffV (Jan 22, 2006)

Amy, thanks for the comments. I just do a copy and paste from the review indes and it is more trouble to remove the extra information. I hope it isn't too detracting.


			
				Amy said:
			
		

> Jeff, I always check your new reviews thread on the Western board -- your effort is much appreciated.  I personally only need to see the names of the resorts reviewed to decide whether to read the detailed reviews; the numerical score and other information you added in the most recent entry on this thread is not necessary.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2006)

JeffV said:
			
		

> I just do a copy and paste from the review indes and it is more trouble to remove the extra information. I hope it isn't too detracting.



Oh, it is no big deal.  I was hoping to save you time as I thought you added the additional info for us!


----------



## JeffV (Jan 28, 2006)

*New week of Jan 22*

1       Vacation Internationale - Oasis Villa Resort
North America, USA, CA, Palm Springs	OAS	 	 	
Five Star Resort

2 	Tahoe Beach & Ski Club
North America, USA, CA, South Lake Tahoe	0924	 	
Silver Crown Resort

3 	Tahoe Sands Resort
North America, USA, CA, Tahoe Vista	0465	

4 	Sands Vacation Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Lake Havasu City	1437 SVR	 	 	 	 	 	
5 	The Plaza Resort and Spa
North America, USA, CA, Palm Springs	2524 CPH	 	 	 	 	 	
6 	Chateau Rouge Lodge
North America, USA, MT, Red Lodge	0087	

7 	Park Station
North America, USA, UT, Park City	PKS	

8 	Marriott's Shadow Ridge
North America, USA, CA, Palm Desert	MRD	 	 	
Five Star Resort

9 	Las Brisas de Santa Fe
North America, USA, NM, Santa Fe	0417	

10 	Coronado Beach Resort
North America, USA, CA, Coronado	2885	Gold Crown Resort

New reviews can be found HERE


----------



## JeffV (Feb 4, 2006)

*New reviews week of Jan 29-Feb 4*

1 	Heidelberg Inn
North America, USA, CA, June Lake	2479 HII	 	
Resort of International Distinction    	6.71 (14)	
2 	HGVClub on the Las Vegas Strip
North America, USA, NV, Las Vegas	6300	
Gold Crown Resort	 	 	8.82 (22)	
3 	Grandview at Las Vegas
, USA, Nevada, Las Vegas	6923	
Gold Crown Resort RCI Points  8.61 (9)	
4 	Westgate Park City Resort and Spa
North America, USA, UT, Park City	WGC 	8.97 (17)	
5 	Westin Kierland Villas
North America, USA, AZ, Scottsdale	WKV, WK1 	 	 	
Five Star Resort 	 	 	9.69 (8)
6 	Marriott's MountainSide
North America, USA, UT, Park City	MOU	 	 	
Five Star Resort  	8.93 (38)	
7 	Palm Canyon Resort and Spa and Monarch Grand Vacations at Palm Canyon
North America, USA, CA, Palm Springs	RIS, MPS	 	 	
Five Star Resort  	7.87 (51)
8 	Sands Vacation Resort
North America, USA, AZ, Lake Havasu City 1437 SVR 	3.75 (2)
9 	Sandstone Creek Club
North America, USA, CO, Vail	5148 SAC	
Gold Crown Resort Five Star Resort   	7.88 (24)
10     Lake Condominiums at Big Sky
North America, USA, MT, Big Sky	0175	Gold Crown Resort  	7.97 (29)

New reviews can be found HERE


----------

